
Beating JSON performance with Protobuf - ramirond
https://auth0.com/blog/beating-json-performance-with-protobuf/?utm_source=hacker_news&utm_medium=sc&utm_campaign=protobuf
======
nickpsecurity
You might find Cap n Proto more interesting. It was the successor to Protobuf
from the main author of it.

[https://capnproto.org/](https://capnproto.org/)

